# Help, Poison Ivy



## YELLOWGIANTS (Dec 19, 2007)

I got into some poison ivy while fishing in a spot I just had to try and now I am paying for it. PLEASE HELP ME WITH A CURE:help::help:


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

....you must be miserable if you're posting for help at 1:51 in the morning! I'm not extremely sensitive to the stuff but occasionally do get a breakout. You've got to get the poison ivy oil off of you and EVERYTHING you have touched. Here's an interesting link that has all kinds of home remedies.
http://poisonivy.aesir.com/view/regimen.html
As a last resort, I've walked around with a can of Solarcaine (the sunburn stuff) and just sprayed it on every time I wanted to scratch/itch. It deadens the skin sensitivity. Unfortunately, it will NOT last long enough to get a good night's sleep.
Good Luck!


----------



## Kevin_D (Dec 3, 2005)

The last time I had it I ended up with a steroid pack from thr Doctors office.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I've never had a problem with Poison Ivy and we've got a lot of it in our woods. On the other hand, if my wife even looks at the stuff she breaks out. It's been a while since she's had any problems though. Next time she does I'm going to try this stuff....

http://www.zanfel.com/help/

I've heard good things about it. If you go to their site you can find out where to buy it locally.

Good luck!

John


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Man I feel for you. I can look up poison ivy in the dictionary and immediately start scratching and getting a rash. Mine started when I was a kid and we were burning brush that had ivy in it and I inhaled some of the smoke. Lungs got irritated and had to go to hospital. Was really bad and ever since then I have been highly allergic to it.

Every time I get it the rash spreads so rapidly that most my body will be covered in 24 hours. 

A trip to the doctor and steroids is the only thing that helps me. My ex-wife could walk through it, eat it etc and not have any reaction at all...

Good luck.


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

I got into some poison oak a few years ago and know what the itch is all about. The itch drove me crazy and willing to try anything. What worked best for me was to pour a small amount of gasoline on some paper towel and dab it on the affected areas. The quick evaporation seemed to"cool" the skin down and dry up the oils that cause the breakout.

I went outside to do my treatments and stayed out for a while till most of the smell had gone. Sounds silly I know but it worked very well. No sting involved either. Within a day of using gas, my skin quit oozing that clear liquid associated with the itch.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

try bleach.... it will dry it up quickly...
this is what i use when i get it....
I ever use it on line cuts while fishing ..... you know the one that accure in between the knucles on your fingers.... I learned this trick from a Cpt. while fishing out of Key West Fl. 
It seem to take the infection away very quickly....
Good Luck....


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 2, 2006)

scrape open all sores with a knife and pore rubbing alcohol on them it will dry them up in a day that way... you may have to rinse and repeat a couple of times and yes it does sting but well worth it.....


----------



## Stkbow (Feb 12, 2005)

Yep nasty stuff. I had it so bad it looked like I had 3rd degree burns on my neck, arms, and around the waste line. Ended up at the hospital for a shot of benedryl and adreniline (offsets the effects of the benedryl). Helped for a little while, but the 2 rounds of steriods helped too. My skin took almost a year to return to normal. Hate that plant!


----------



## Laid Back 57 (Sep 22, 2007)

Don't laugh,try some Prep.H. Heard it works quite well.


----------



## YELLOWGIANTS (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for all the replys I am going to try the scrape open and pour alcohol on method sounds the most painfull so it will probably work.


----------



## Gina Fox (Nov 4, 2007)

I had this russian olive tree on my property line, an old tree not a lot of branches but it did have some green growing up it...which I trimmed up nicely and put walking pavers under it...so there was a nice path to our neighbors.
A coupld days later I started itching...then it was worse. I went to the Doc who asked if I had been gardening...my mind went immediately to planting flowers ...he said boy this looks like poison Ivy or Oak...then it hit me! Here I was pruning the crap!!!
topical ointments and steriods..= 250.00 at the doctor and script
professional tree removal guys in white suits and respirators= 800.00

All in all my little project made me miserable for a time and cost me over 1k!!

I never touch anything anymore without reeeeealllly looking at it!

Benedryl will help with the itch. Cortisone ointment will help too, I mixed baking soda and water and applied as a poultice of sorts...

Good luck!!


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

i use the scrape and bleach method every time i start to notice it. if i dont catch it in time its straight to the dr for a steriod pack. been in the hospital for it twice in my life so i do everything i can to not get it. so far the bleach method works the best but it stings like hell. if you even think you came in contact with it whipe down with gas or a grease remover. usually you can get rid of the oils before you react.


----------



## Dave Ash (May 3, 2006)

a buddy got into it real bad one summer after he passed out in a friends back yard... got into it real bad...

he spent 5 days in his pool the clorine dried it out very well and he had a good tan


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I am dealing with the same crap right now. I have had it for about three weeks. I must have gotten it while mushroom picking. I got some Rx strength hydrocortisone cream and it helps but it still sucks!


----------



## Dedge (Sep 22, 2004)

Get some of the Aveno powder (the oatmeal stuff) that you put in the tub and take a bath. If you can find an extremely attractive woman to help make sure you get it everywhere that helps too.


Dan


----------



## MichiganOutdoorFan (Jul 5, 2006)

aslongasitpullsback said:


> try bleach.... it will dry it up quickly...
> this is what i use when i get it....
> I ever use it on line cuts while fishing ..... you know the one that accure in between the knucles on your fingers.... I learned this trick from a Cpt. while fishing out of Key West Fl.
> It seem to take the infection away very quickly....
> Good Luck....


per my M.D. friend the bleach remedy only works if you apply it as soon as you get it. ON THE SURFACE of the skin. If you scratch open your wounds and pour bleach into it you may end up in toxic shock and end in the hospital for an extended time. 

Gasoline is a lousy idea also, more harm than good. You should wash the area immediately with dish soap or any type of soap with a degreaser. Once you wash the area off you can't spread it any more the blisters and scratching will not spread it any more. That is just your body's reaction to the poison. Benedryl and Oatmeal bath is the best remedie short of steriods from your doctor.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

YELLOWGIANTS said:


> Thanks for all the replys I am going to try the scrape open and pour alcohol on method sounds the most painfull so it will probably work.


I got into some and didn't know it untill after a day or two, things started to get itchy in a very inconvenient area. After I shot my turkey a few weeks ago, I urinated, and, well.....after getting my turkey to the truck and in a cooler, I drove to the gas station to get some more ice, and I used the bathroom and washed my hands. I only got a bit of blistering on one hand between the fingers, but unfortunately it took root somewhwere else that didn't get immediately washed. It's all healed up now.....finally. I have gotten the shot at the doctors before when getting it real bad, and it works well. Best of luck to you.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Coming from someone highly allergic to this, I can tell you I feel your pain. 

Now the best thing I do is see my doctor get a benadryl shot and then predisone steriod pack. Usually clears it up with in the week. Calminlotion works great, aslo epinsolt baths work, corn starch baths also help dry it out.


----------



## FishermanJohn (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey Yellowgiants,

Sorry I didn't see this post yesterday, but here's the advice coming from a pharmacist/future MD/someone who has dealt with lots of poison ivy on himself:

What you need is Benadryl tablets (or shot from the doctor)
Oatmeal bath or calamine lotion
Don't pop the blisters - it will just create an open wound that can get infected

Oh, and if you didn't already know, after you wash yourself and your clothes, you cannot spread poison ivy to anyone.

If it is over a bigger area than you can cover with your hand, I would highly suggest going to your doctor for a steroid pack.

Hope you feel better.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I'm just getting over a small patch on my leg. Got it from the dogs.

Wasn't real bad but what I used is mineral spirits, it really sucks the juice outa the rash. It only spread one little sore. I don't break it open, I apply 1-2 times in the morning, use callidril during the day and apply 3-4 times in the evening. 

Luckily, I don't get it real bad.


----------



## Digger Henley (Feb 7, 2007)

I always have to go to the docs for a shot. Sux but it really does help a lot! I have also stuff, and I only could find it in a pack with some other poison ivy stuff but it's called Ivy Block. AWESOME!!!!!!! You put it on like suntan lotion, and then make sure you cover as much of your skin as you can. I was sitting in my treestand in August (90 degrees) in full camo. But I didn't get it again, thankfully.

Googd luck.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Coming from the south poison ivy was a fact of life. We used to have to take baths in lysol cleaner. Not the spray stuff but rather the liquid concentrate. add a little to bath water, and your home free


----------



## shadow (Feb 14, 2005)

:yikes:some of the stuff you guys are saying is just plain scary! rubbing bleach in open wounds! baths in lysol! mineral spirits. can you say chemical burn?! yeah it might get rid of the PI rash but then you will just die from cancer later on in life.

im also pretty allergic. i own a landscape biz and me and my guys always get into it. whether they are allergic or not they wash there hands after we do a job i know has PI at it. its is very transferable so i dont want to get it from them. i have used about every thing under the sun to wash it off and nothing works better than......drum roll please......dawn dish soap.

just make sure everytime you even think youve been around it get out the dish soap.


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 2, 2006)

YELLOWGIANTS said:


> Thanks for all the replys I am going to try the scrape open and pour alcohol on method sounds the most painfull so it will probably work.


 well how did it work sound crazy, .... but it does work like a charm....

you probably forgot all about it already ... vlololololollolololo


----------

